# Stupid warning signs



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Any one ever seen a ridiculous warning sticker?

I seen one on the dumpster at work.
It says do not play in on or around (or occupy this container)..

Must be someone had a problem with people living in dumpsters..

I noticed that our local news channel is having people send in pics of stupid labels that they have seen and thought this would be a good topic for the lounge..


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Yea I think people are so sue crazy that it is making the general public stupider. I mean like at the fast food place that has ....Caution coffe is HOT... okay I didn't order the ice crap stuff so I hope it is hot.


Have any of you ever wondered what the world would be like if we got rid of signs. I have. I think that peopel would start being more courteous. At least I hope so.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I like this thread. On the Aussie shampoo bottles it says "Common Sense Caution" and goes on to say not to eat it or get it in your eyes. I think that's cute.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

The label on the can of air freshener in my bathroom says,
"Dileberately inhaling the contents of this container maybe harmful."..LOL
:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

I agree there are some stupid signs out there but the hot coffee one is because there was a lady that sued mcdonalds (Ithink) cause she burned her self on the coffee and won the suit....... lol


----------

